

Remarks at NBER Conference on Diversifying the Science and Eng Workforce (2005) - FrojoS
http://www.harvard.edu/president/speeches/summers_2005/nber.php

======
cynwoody
No need to access the Wayback Machine. You can read it here:
[http://www.harvard.edu/president/speeches/summers_2005/nber....](http://www.harvard.edu/president/speeches/summers_2005/nber.php)

IIRC, that was the speech that got him headed out the door at Harvard.

